# What led you to MP?



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 13, 2013)

Clicking a Google link to a thread about Intern_tional Odd_t__s.  I typed the uncensored name into Google and the link to this site came up rather high (yeah!  I said _high!_).


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 13, 2013)

Walked trails and found no one would eccept me fur me and who I want to be then even played mod to site while and found sneeaks and thieves. Now I stoke fire here and reckon I like it here fur most part, yual turn family quite quick these here rapids of life 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 13, 2013)

I accept you for you (and not only because you are Canadian).  In fact, I accept the few people that I can stand, for themselves because I don't expect everyone to agree with me and all of us are herd animals.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2013)

I followed hick as a lurker when I found out he was hiding out here. His name was different but he stuck to part of it .He is one of my oldest online grower friends and one of the many "cherished" ones. Along with many other old members I migrated here from another site years ago....


When one door closes BWD another opens. 

Edit'
I miss the easy thanks button and the shout.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 13, 2013)

Needed to learn how to grow indoors.. this is the most informative and active forum I'm a part of currently. I don't even go to the other ones now.


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> I don't even go to the other ones now.




You most likely don't need them.


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2013)

I found this place via google. Wasn't looking for a forum just typed in a question and this place was one of the links. I had already bought seeds and started a grow. I know for a fact I would have done way better if I had found this place first and asked questions before starting...and that includes buying beans. I only wish I knew about Attitude. I got some sorry beans my first time.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 13, 2013)

> I only wish I knew about Attitude. I got some sorry beans my first time.



I'm actually making my purchase with them tomorrow morning!  I'd make it tonight, but I'm not a big fan of the freebies they are running today.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2013)

Must have been back about 06....Overgrow was taken down and along with it Heaven's Staircase seed bank.  I kept expecting it to come back.  But it didn't.  I started looking for a new home.  I tried big places and small places.  None of them seemed to fit--some of them the people were rude, or children, or trash mouthed, or unknowledgeable, or something not good.   Then I found MP.  The folks at MP seemed to be the nicest and the most knowledgeable of anyplace I had visited.  I found myself not wanting to visit any other sites.  It got be my favorite place very quickly.  And years later, it is the only place.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 14, 2013)

I honestly think its funny about ppl buying beans... I'd rather give better seeds or cuts away than ppl would ever pay. I wish I could run a site with free stuff to the needy... If I have I will give.. If I need ppl give... Why buy??!! Barter and kindness is FREE!! FREE THE WEED!!   

:steps off soap box:


(This is hypothetical talk.. I don't wanna break any rules


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 14, 2013)

" EXPERIENCE"

Screw the australian growers and their silly waffle forum   

:shocked: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :bump:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 14, 2013)

My Passion for Marijuana...:joint::headbang2:


:huh::rofl:



:bong2::bong::smoke1::ccc:


:laugh:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 14, 2013)

i tried a bunch of other forums first. always hated how many people there were. i wanted a place with a small community of very knowledgeable people. i couldn't find any. so i started to look into creating my own forums for growing mj. during the process of trying to come up with names for my forum, i found this place. i love this place       :48:


----------



## cubby (Mar 14, 2013)

I stumbled across MARP in my search for the elusive Southern Hemisphere Monkey Paw.......


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

i checked into marp when i lost my mentor and needed to find other like minded individuals---i poked around a bit on some other sites just reading---most of which was trash talking misinformation---after reading stuff here for a couple weeks i took the plunge by registering and haven't looked back---i raise my glass for a toast to all of you that filled that void :ccc:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 14, 2013)

I have grown since 1993 and I have discovered a load of vital stuff here that I had not read in books, and I have a gazillion growbooks.  _E.g._, I had never heard of Forbid, Floramite and Avid before reading the pesticide threads.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 14, 2013)

I moved from the east coast USA to the med scene in Cali 5 years ago. Along with this move and the new, far more legal manor in which I was capable of growing, came a whole lot of confidence in terms of joining a community to share and learn from. 

I joined many sites, posting and absorbing as much as I could. No other site, or I should say no members of other sites were as experienced, mature and interactive as MP. 

In my opinion, thats purely from the influence the mods have pushed upon the community. Folks like The Hemp Goddess, MARP, Nouvelle chef and the Hick have created a format to properly share information while holding folks as accountable as the venue allows. (There are many others as well, too many to list ) I've tried other sites, none match the community here - it's the only place I post now.....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2013)

i was shocked when I found this place. I had never been on any other sites, and when I did look around, this lovely marijuana passion was my only choice.

I had a couple of grows under my belt, but this site upped my game 100%

I have learned so much, have met some really great friends that I think about even when i am not on here.  I am forever in debt to MP for helping me grow DANK. I don't think I knew what (dank) was till MP, I am old and have felt welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 14, 2013)

honestly can't remember (tried google search to find my first few posts.. didn't help much)
..looks like i was having some problems with an OD grow.. dunno why/how i found this place and settled though. probably just the kindness of everybody (gotta like a place where you're the biggest jerk  )


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I stumbled across MARP in my search for the elusive Southern Hemisphere Monkey Paw.......





You too huh?


----------



## skullcandy (Mar 14, 2013)

I Google marijuana forums, needed to learn how to grow some this site came up and I found everything I needed to know here at least I believe I have.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2013)

Google search.

Typed in a question, been here since.

Tried others, still here.

Best group of growers I have found and the most fun. Don't want to go anywhere else.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah stop now pcduck yual goin make me blush 

BWD


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 14, 2013)

I was growing outside for awhile, but between deer and bugs i was gonna lose my crop and more importantly a great strain, so i had to learn how to clone and fast, google brought me hear and i have been here since 2008.

and thanks folks, the clones lived and i still have that strain today.


----------



## cubby (Mar 14, 2013)

kaotik said:
			
		

> (gotta like a place where you're the biggest jerk  )



Are we gonna' turn this into a competition?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2013)

Googled "Growen Weed" it was the 1st one I clicked on,because of the Name . 
THG and Andy52 got me started with DWC,,,and I have never looked back.
:48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2013)

Andy52 got a lot of us started and straightened out in DWC, he was a very patient teacher.


----------



## Irish (Mar 15, 2013)

been knowing andy52 and family bout 30 odd years. after i moved home from working down in mississippi where we met, his wife passed away, and he started wandering, kinda lost like. he met a gal up here in michigan, and knew irish was from the area, and tried looking me up several times. we reconnected right here on mp... 

i was reading up on indoor growing here one day, and this ol boy mentioned a place i knew very well. we took it to pm, and quickly figured out who we was talking too, and an hour later we was sitting on my back porch putting smoke in the air, and talking old times, and family. (we both have family down south, and thier all close friends).

it was just like a family reunion. he went back home to sell some real estate, and be with his son as they had thier first baby, and we lost contact for about a year. he called recently to say he would be back in my area, and would be stopping by again soon. he's up here now. we'll be going fishing soon as it gets warm out.  

he told me he could'nt grow right now, and i told him i got plenty for both of us...:hubba: when he gets by my way, i'll get him in here to chat with y'all again. he made some very good friends here he says he won't ever forget... 

you ain't seen or heard the last of andy52. i guarantee that!! 

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2013)

Tell Andy I said "High!"


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes,,please tell Andy,,, Cowboydawg says high,,that use to be my handle.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 15, 2013)

i stumbled on MARP looking for answers to a defficiency I was having, started reading threads and stalking certain growers here, this is the only forum i looked at prior to joining, now on occasion I stroll through RIU and GC every now and then for a good laugh, some of the info they put out on those sites cracks me up! This sforum is filled with some of the best growers and grow journals ive seen by far, i feel honored to be a part of such a great family of good knowledgable people. This site has definately upped my game! Thank you MARP!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2013)

My Wife says MP has to be my Porn site,cause She hears me saying,,"Man those Girls are HOT,,,I just wanna eatem all up.:icon_smile: Course I was looken at some nice,,, Buddds.
One time She heard me say " bend the ***** over and She wont touch the light,, Moron",,,I wont say who I was talken too,,they be gone from this forum,,but my Wife thought I had lost it,,saying **** like that out loud. I was just talken about Maryjane.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 15, 2013)

Thats some funny reads pilgrems gotta clean off coffee tables cause be spittin good food to everywere good fun and warmth this fire 

BWD


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 17, 2013)

August 2006.  Damn, I can't even begin to know what I put in that search bar.  Back then I never thought I'd grow, but did a few outdoor plants in spring 07.    The site inspired me.


----------



## gunforhire (Mar 17, 2013)

After a lot of testing and misdiagnoses in June of 2011 I was diagnoses with a rare/ chronic/ progressive neurological disorder. That led me to a forum of fellow travelers. There were several members there that were testifying to the successful use of medical marijuana. I hadn't smoked any for over 25 years. (still haven't, I'm in the first week of flowering my first grow.) I spent a lot of time looking at different forums and sites, it became obvious that this site was the most helpful to rookies and beginners and there wasn't the "negativity" here that you find on many sites. This site and the people on it will change my life for a while.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 17, 2013)

The Demise of Overgrow kept me off the internet for a few years. Once I felt the backlash had ended, I looked for a new forum. I found grasscity first, and couldn't handle it. That place sucks.
Then I found MP. All good from here.


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2013)

Sometimes you have to go through a couple Tool Sheds to find the right place....
I believe I signed up for a couple different forums back when I first started but none were as cool as MP. Found out real quick which ones were/are total shite. 

Awesome story Irish..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> The Demise of Overgrow kept me off the internet for a few years. Once I felt the backlash had ended, I looked for a new forum. I found grasscity first, and couldn't handle it. That place sucks.
> Then I found MP. All good from here.



LOL--I only stayed off a few months.  I actually had a seed order in at Heaven's Stairway when they went down.  That worried me for a bit, but nothing ever came from it.  I hung out at IC Mag for a while, but didn't like it.  I really can't remember the other places I tried, but they seemed to either be filled with children or didn't have much activity.  "Then I found MP.  All good from here."


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2013)

I am so thankful for mp... good information, good friends, dank, etc.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 19, 2013)

I was abducted by aliens. They took me to their craft and preformed highly invasive procedures on both my mind and my "nether" regions. When they let me go, I felt sullied and unusual, but had a serious desire to grow some weed. They had implanted a craving in my mind I just could not ignore. What they had not implanted was HOW to go about this task of growing a garden of dank, so I googled just like everyone else and never needed to look elsewhere. I realized right away that I wasn't the only one to be abducted by aliens. Most of you-all were also experimented on -- whether you know it or not. Apart from the excruciating pain I get flashes of now and again, I am grateful for being singled out by what I believe were "inter dimensional beings." Not only have my genetics been used to spawn a whole new species of humanoid, I am now enjoying some pretty potent Ganga. I may have gotten the desire elsewhere, but I received the knowledge concerning how to grow here, and I will be forever grateful -- thank you MP.

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2013)

I lost my last clone only's and was really getting sick of overpriced, underpotent cannabis around the 253, joined a UK forum that went defunct and then needed to ask a few ?'s cause i felt a need to refine my growing skills.

voila! There was the nice polite fine folks of MP here to welcome me and give me answers when I needed them. I've been logged onto this site more then any other social media out there...lol...

-7greeneyes


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 19, 2013)

and I thought it was just me hemper...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 19, 2013)

"Stop!  We have reached the limits of what rectal probing can teach us!"  Green mojo for the first nerd to remember who said it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2013)

Southpark...i think...


----------



## Locked (Mar 19, 2013)

I think it was Homer from The Simpsons. Although it could be SP. I remember them doing a hilarious bit on anal probing and aliens.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 19, 2013)

It was _The Simpsons._  The Halloween ep "Citizen Kang", where Kang and Kodos transform into Clinton and Dole.  "Abortions for some, miniature American Flags for others!"  "Yay!"


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 19, 2013)

My penis thought there be women folk  

Just yankin ankle no need fur the bad reppin 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 19, 2013)

you said "penis", huh huh, huh huh huh


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 20, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2013)

I think the computer led me here


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 20, 2013)

I think you were abducted 

Peace


----------



## oldsman (Mar 20, 2013)

I got high one day and followed a mouse.


----------



## CatFish (Mar 20, 2013)

well i hate to say this but but. i dont remember how i got here i was stoned but am staying:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> well i hate to say this but but. i dont remember how i got here i was stoned but am staying:hubba:



You don't remember the blonde and two brunettes that dropped you off here? :hubba: How did the four of you fit in that Lambo by the way?


----------



## CatFish (Mar 20, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You don't remember the blonde and two brunettes that dropped you off here? :hubba: How did the four of you fit in that Lambo by the way?


Shhh  don't tell my wife:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2013)

CatFish said:
			
		

> Shhh  don't tell my wife:hubba:



I know nothing.....


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 20, 2013)

See folk have sence to humar  Love these fires yual funny as heck!!!

BWD


----------

